

Why am I envious of Hadoop and Big Data geeks in the Valley? - mariusbutuc
http://www.unfoldingcode.com/2012/06/why-am-i-envious-of-hadoop-and-big-data.html

======
toomuchcoffee
s/bigdata/tulipmania/g

~~~
eshvk
I work in this field and I have to agree with you. I think most serious
engineers and statisticians would too. It's just that decision makers are
nervous that they are not doing "big data" or need a "data scientist" (which
from their descriptions to me sounds like a fairy god mother who magically
makes fundamental weakness in your business model disappear) and therefore try
to get into it. Of course there are a huge bunch of players who have sort of
adopted the red hat model and try to sell a Hadoop solution by rebadging it as
"enterprise-ready" or "business analyst friendly". I guess one just rides the
wave and prepares for winter...

~~~
monstrado
People who are in the industry realize that words like "Big Data" and "Cloud"
are usually buzz words. People who use the technology on a day to day basis
appreciate it for what it is, and don't really try to embellish beyond that,
and I work for Cloudera :P

